# Destin Bay - still learning



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Just bought my first Kayak two weeks ago, and am still learning , but picked up this nice speck (just short if 20 inches) yesterday. Caught a couple small ones. Ladyfish were schooling on the surface everywhere. Wish I had bought the yak in the spring!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

What kind of yak and give us some feedback etc.?


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Wilderness Ride 115. You guys have been a huge help. Read on forum how to rig kayak for fishing (Scotty rod holders, milk crate, soft cooler, net, small bat, bait, how to troll, stakeout pole, anchoring, etc.). 
Caught 17 inch trout on floating/diving Yozure Minnow trolling, got 20 incher on gulp shrimp with a popper still fishing with anchor out.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome to the world of yak fishing, looks like you are a fast learner. (BTW, technically it is Choctawhatchee Bay) I hope to see you on the water sometime.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

You'll probably see me out there as well. I roll around in a sand PA.


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Cool, will definitely be looking for others to fish with, especially in the spring. Been launching from Fred Gannon park. Been Thinking about launching from Maxwell/Gunter (off White Point Rd) and fishing the north flats around Mid Bay bridge. Anyone fish that area? Have any tips/advice? I also have access to Eglin and hope to launch/fish around Postal Point some time.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

I fish the South side of the Choctawhatchee, because I live in Destin. The South side of the Mid-bay has some great grass beds, especially on the West side. Never fished the North side. I've put in at Fred Gannon once and had absolutely no luck in that bayou. I got lucky out beyond the bridge with a bull red. I too have access to Eglin and have fished Postal Point. Pretty much just catch rat red's and smaller trout. You might have better luck than I do in those areas, but I usually stick to Mid-bay and some other boat launching areas on the South side of the bay.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I put in at the Maxwell/Gunter site Saturday before last. I fished East of the bridge, didn't do too bad. I caught a few trout, lady fish and a small flounder. There were tons of mullet too. I talked to a guy on a paddle board that came by and he said he had been having a lot of luck with black drum with a shrimp tipped jig in the main channel.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I fish both sides of the Bay around Mid Bay Bridge. On the north side, fishing north-westward from White Point (Maxwell/Gunter) is usually productive for trout. From White Point eastward past the Mid Bay bridge is usually good for reds. On the south side from the bridge westward to Indian Bayou is good for reds, occasional trout and a spanish or two if you get farther out towards the mid bay. From Legendary Marine eastward seems to be a mix bag of trout and reds. If you don't want to pay the fee to enter Fred Gannon or want to fish before/after park hours, you can launch at the boat ramp off of Edrehi Ave and paddle across Swift Bayou into Rocky Bayou. There are usually bull reds to be found in and around the bayou.


----------

